# CBSA LOOKING FOR "ACTORS" TO HELP TRAIN RECRUITS



## Haggis (23 Jul 2019)

No mention in  this article of what someone would get paid to be "that guy" at the border, but it would be through a contractor. The actors also need to have firearms skills and be willing to shoot at recruits and be shot by Simumition during the training. as well, which is not mentioned in the article.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2019)

More from the public bid web site ...


> ... OBJECTIVE
> 
> The objective is provide professional stunt-actors to play the role of subjects in CBSA training facility scenarios in Rigaud, Quebec. The professional stunt-actors are to participate in use of force scenarios involving Border Services Officers (BSOs) and recruits.
> 
> ...


More in attached bid document.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Jul 2019)

Haggis said:
			
		

> No mention in  this article of what someone would get paid to be "that guy" at the border, but it would be through a contractor. The actors also need to have firearms skills and be willing to shoot at recruits and be shot by Simumition during the training. as well, which is not mentioned in the article.



I could see where CBSA might want to downplay the "getting shot by Simunition" part of the contract...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2019)

My IPSC instructor did/does a fair bit of this with the local authorities out here in the Fraser Valley. However the repeated takedowns can get quite painful.


----------



## BurnDoctor (24 Jul 2019)

Can I nominate returned ISIS "irregular travelers" or WETF Trudy is calling them this week? ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2019)

Just hire a few retired Marine Corps DI's. ;D


----------

